# Some new pics



## George (Nov 9, 2010)

I wanted to show off my belly a bit...though it is tiny 

View attachment ooo 009.JPG


View attachment ooo 010.JPG


View attachment ooo014.JPG


View attachment ooo 003.JPG


View attachment ooo0082.jpg


----------



## Paul (Nov 9, 2010)

George said:


> I wanted to show off my belly a bit...though it is tiny



You have a cute plumper belly.


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job Sara!

You should do more face shots though! ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 10, 2010)

You call that tiny? lol you're awesome


----------



## Tracii (Nov 10, 2010)

Super hot belly !!!


----------



## George (Nov 10, 2010)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Great job Sara!
> 
> You should do more face shots though! ;-)
> 
> ...



Thanks but so you know I used to go by Sara but my name is Jamie lol yeah I was dumb haha. 
No face shots with the belly, last time I did that someone go ahold of it and put it on some article bashing ff. Weird thing is I don't think I posted it that pic anywhere so IDK how they got it.


----------



## George (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the sweet comments ^^


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 10, 2010)

aww very cute!!  :happy:


----------



## peoplelike (Nov 11, 2010)

Best wishes..


----------



## Fatasy2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

You look good enough to eat, sweetie! :eat2:


----------



## George (Nov 11, 2010)

aww lovely comments ^^


----------



## caveman73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice and sexy belly!:bow:


----------



## bigbellyroll (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I'm just coming to the "accepting myself" thing and it's good to see different shapes of everyone. Even at the same weight, none of us are alike - but all those skinny girls look alike to me.



caveman73 said:


> Very nice and sexy belly!:bow:


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 14, 2010)

> Thanks but so you know I used to go by Sara but my name is Jamie lol yeah I was dumb haha.
> No face shots with the belly, last time I did that someone go ahold of it and put it on some article bashing ff. Weird thing is I don't think I posted it that pic anywhere so IDK how they got it.



Sorry to hear about your bad experiences, JAMIE!!! ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## watts63 (Nov 14, 2010)

Very hot belly :eat2:.


----------



## mick_geek (Nov 15, 2010)

you have a beautiful round sexy belly that looooks soo good, esp in the sitting down shots. Keep it up and sorry to hear about the bad experience. the flipside of the interconnected world we live in
x



George said:


> I wanted to show off my belly a bit...though it is tiny


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 17, 2010)

George said:


> I wanted to show off my belly a bit...though it is tiny



*teehee* CUTE!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## George (Nov 23, 2010)

I recently hit 229lbs ^^ but I don't have more than one pic yet show enjoy this one from last night 

View attachment helloooo 012.JPG


----------



## Tracii (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a nice belly!!!


----------



## mick_geek (Nov 24, 2010)

mmmmm yummm very nice :smitten:



George said:


> I recently hit 229lbs ^^ but I don't have more than one pic yet show enjoy this one from last night


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 25, 2010)

Gorgeous belly, Miss Jamie!:wubu:

DEnnis


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Nov 25, 2010)

You look GORGEOUS! What a gorgeous growing body you have there! Such a sexy tummy!


----------

